# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Βλάβη σε διάδρομο Force 200

## Aris123

Καλημέρα,
χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας! 
Έχω εδώ και χρόνια έναν διάδρομο Force 200. Ενώ λειτουργούσε μια χαρά μου εμφανίσε το μήνυμα βλάβης Ε-02 και πλέον δε λειτουργεί καθόλου. 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, εγγύηση ή κάτι αντίστοιχο ώστε να ανατρέξω. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ? Κάποιο πιθανό κόστος?
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος και μπορεί να βοηθήσει...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

(Παραθέτω και φωτογραφία του διαδρόμου)m1982865pp_force-200-mountain-bike-colorado-1440-0597551.jpg

----------


## Aris123

Προς βοήθεια και ενημέρωση άλλων χρηστών.
Το πρόβλημα με το Ε-02 είναι στον κινητήρα και τα καλώδια αυτού. Που σημαίνει αντικατάσταση. 
Κόστος αντικατάστασης > 250 ευρώ χωρίς τα καλώδια και το επιπλέον service. 
Συμπέρασμα: αγορά νέου διαδρόμου.

----------


## pourpou

πριν τον πεταξεις μπορει να ειναι κατι απλο π.χ καρβουνακια στο μοτερ ή πλακετα η οποια επισκευαζεται.
λυσε τα καπακια και φτασε στο μοτερ,το μοτερ εχει επανω 2 καλωδια,βγαλε τα καλωδια απ το μοτερ και επανω τους συνδεσε ενα ντουι με λαμπα ας ειναι και σπιτιου(λογικα το μοτερ ειναι 12v αλλα κανει και η λαμπα 220 απο σπιτι)
αφου συνδεσεις τη λαμπα επανω στα δυο καλωδια τοτε βαλε σε λειτουργια τον διαδρομο,κανονικα αν η πλακετα ειναι καλη πρεπει η λαμπα να αναψει εστω για δευτερολεπτα,αν λοιπον αναψει τοτε εχεις θεμα με το μοτερ.
για οποια αλλη βοηθεια απο ειδικο μπορεις να καλεσεις στην εταιρια diadromos.gr θα το βρεις και στο ιντερνετ ειναι στην κηφισια ζητα τον δημητρη και πες του απο τον θαναση απο Λαμια παιρνω τηλεφωνο,ρωτα τον αν συμφερει να γινει

----------


## Aris123

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------

